# Bandit's story



## lvl (Mar 28, 2009)

This poor shepherd was abandoned in someone's backyard and taken to a high kill shelter where he stayed for almost a month. Amazingly, he made it out but is up for adoption. You can read the rest of his story HERE. (By the way he is up for adoption and can be transported to some mid-states and the east coast to meet his new family!)


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

lvl said:


> This poor shepherd was abandoned in someone's backyard and taken to a high kill shelter where he stayed for almost a month. Amazingly, he made it out but is up for adoption. You can read the rest of his story HERE. (By the way he is up for adoption and can be transported to some mid-states and the east coast to meet his new family!)


Gorgeous dog- glad to see he found a good foster, and hopefully a good home


----------



## lvl (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, so many don't make it out. Someone obviously took the time to housebreak him and socialize him and then someone dumped him like that.


----------

